# Screen resolution smaller than monitor capabilities



## mavediss (May 10, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm turning over to you after researching the handbook and google.

I have a Dell Optiplex FX160 with a SiS Mirage 3D Graphics that is supposed to handle 1920x1200 ([SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter rev 16 <- from the Xorg.log file)
This computer is connected to my HDTV which does 1920x1080, But the maximum resolution I get under XFCE4 is 1024x768.
If I export the display on another computer I can get 1280x1024

I tried several setting changes in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file as well as installing drivers but I can't get a better resolution than that.


Below are all the ports that were installed for Xorg:

```
# pkg_info | grep xorg
linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1 Xorg libraries (Linux Fedora 10)
xorg-7.5.1          X.Org complete distribution metaport
xorg-apps-7.5.1     X.org apps meta-port
xorg-cf-files-1.0.3 X.org cf files for use with imake builds
xorg-docs-1.4,1     X.org documentation files
xorg-drivers-7.5.1  X.org drivers meta-port
xorg-fonts-100dpi-7.5.1 X.Org 100dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-7.5.1    X.org fonts meta-port
xorg-fonts-75dpi-7.5.1 X.Org 75dpi bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-cyrillic-7.5.1 X.Org Cyrillic bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-miscbitmaps-7.5.1 X.Org miscellaneous bitmap fonts
xorg-fonts-truetype-7.5.1 X.Org TrueType fonts
xorg-fonts-type1-7.5.1 X.Org Type1 fonts
xorg-libraries-7.5.1 X.org libraries meta-port
xorg-macros-1.11.0  X.Org development aclocal macros
xorg-server-1.7.7_1,1 X.Org X server and related programs
```

Here are the drivers installed:

```
# pkg_info | grep driver
xf86-input-keyboard-1.5.0 X.Org keyboard input driver
xf86-input-mouse-1.6.0 X.Org mouse input driver
xf86-video-ati-6.14.1_1 X.Org ati display driver
xf86-video-mach64-6.8.2_1 X.Org mach64 display driver
xf86-video-nouveau-0.0.10.20090728_3 Free nouveau display driver for nvidia-based cards
xf86-video-nv-2.1.18 X.Org nv display driver
xf86-video-openchrome-0.2.904_3 X.Org openChrome display driver
xf86-video-r128-6.8.1_2 X.Org r128 display driver
xf86-video-radeonhd-1.3.0_4 X.Org ati RadeonHD display driver
[file]xf86-video-sis-0.10.2_2 X.Org sis display driver[/file]
xf86-video-vesa-2.3.0_1 X.Org vesa display driver
xorg-drivers-7.5.1  X.org drivers meta-port
```


my /etx/X11/xorg.conf configuration file:

```
# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
Section "ServerLayout"
        Identifier     "X.org Configured"
        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
        InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"
        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
        Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
EndSection

Section "Files"
        ModulePath   "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/OTF"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/URW/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"
        FontPath     "/usr/local/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"
EndSection

Section "Module"
        Load  "record"
        Load  "dri2"
        Load  "dbe"
        Load  "extmod"
        Load  "dri"
        Load  "glx"
        Load  "freetype"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Mouse0"
        Driver      "mouse"
        Option      "Protocol" "auto"
        Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier      "Mouse1"
        Driver          "mouse"
        Option          "Protocol" "sysmouse"
        Option          "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
        Option          "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
        Identifier   "Monitor0"
        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
        ModelName    "VIZ"
        ModeLine     "1920x1080"  138.50  1920 1968 2000 2080  1080 1083 1088 1111
        Option       "PreferredMode" "1920x1080"
        Option       "DPMS"
EndSection

Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vesa"
        VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
        BoardName   "771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
        Identifier "Screen0"
        Device     "Card0"
        Monitor    "Monitor0"
        DefaultDepth 24
        SubSection "Display"
            Viewport  0 0
            Depth     24
            Modes     "1920x1080"
        EndSubSection
EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"
        Option "AllowEmptyInput" "false"
        Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"
EndSection
```


and here is the /var/log/Xorg.0.log output, it looks like it detects the 1920x1080 mode but can't find the right timing:

```
(II) VESA(0): Supported established timings:
(II) VESA(0): 720x400@70Hz
(II) VESA(0): 640x480@60Hz
(II) VESA(0): 640x480@72Hz
(II) VESA(0): 640x480@75Hz
(II) VESA(0): 800x600@56Hz
(II) VESA(0): 800x600@60Hz
(II) VESA(0): 800x600@72Hz
(II) VESA(0): 800x600@75Hz
(II) VESA(0): 1024x768@60Hz
(II) VESA(0): 1024x768@70Hz
(II) VESA(0): 1024x768@75Hz
(II) VESA(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0
(II) VESA(0): Supported detailed timing:
(II) VESA(0): clock: 138.5 MHz   Image Size:  1040 x 580 mm
(II) VESA(0): h_active: 1920  h_sync: 1968  h_sync_end 2000 h_blank_end 2080 h_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): v_active: 1080  v_sync: 1083  v_sync_end 1088 v_blanking: 1111 v_border: 0
(II) VESA(0): Ranges: V min: 50 V max: 77 Hz, H min: 31 H max: 70 kHz, PixClock max 150 MHz
(II) VESA(0): Serial No: SPFKBL1300282
(II) VESA(0): Monitor name: SV472XVT
(II) VESA(0): EDID (in hex):
(II) VESA(0):   00ffffffffffff00593a630001010101
(II) VESA(0):   0d1401031f683a78ca31c3a3554a9b24
(II) VESA(0):   10474aafce0001010101010101010101
(II) VESA(0):   0101010101011a3680a070381f403020
(II) VESA(0):   350010444200001a000000fd00324d1f
(II) VESA(0):   460f000a202020202020000000ff0053
(II) VESA(0):   50464b424c31333030323832000000fc
(II) VESA(0):   0053563437325856540a20202020006c
(II) VESA(0): EDID vendor "VIZ", prod id 99
(II) VESA(0): Using EDID range info for horizontal sync
(II) VESA(0): Using EDID range info for vertical refresh
(II) VESA(0): Printing DDC gathered Modelines:
[cmd](II) VESA(0): Modeline "1920x1080"x0.0  138.50  1920 1968 2000 2080  1080 1083 1088 1111 +hsync -vsync (66.6 kHz)[/cmd]
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync (35.2 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync (37.5 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 492 520 -hsync -vsync (37.9 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "640x480"x0.0   25.18  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "720x400"x0.0   28.32  720 738 846 900  400 412 414 449 -hsync +vsync (31.5 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   78.75  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsync (60.0 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (56.5 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "1024x768"x0.0   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync (48.4 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync (46.9 kHz)
(II) VESA(0): Modeline "800x600"x0.0   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync (48.1 kHz)
```

You can find the whole output of the Xorg.0.log file here: http://pastie.org/1886471

Any help is appreciated!
Thanks


----------



## vermaden (May 10, 2011)

```
Section "Device"
        ### Available Driver options are:-
        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",
        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"
        ### [arg]: arg optional
        #Option     "ShadowFB"                  # [<bool>]
        #Option     "DefaultRefresh"            # [<bool>]
        #Option     "ModeSetClearScreen"        # [<bool>]
        Identifier  "Card0"
        Driver      "vesa"
        VendorName  "Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]"
        BoardName   "771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter"
        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"
EndSection
```
You need to put other then *vesa* driver here, its name is probably *sis* but I haven't used sis graphics so I can't tell.

So in short, change 
	
	



```
Driver "vesa"
```
 into 
	
	



```
Driver "sis"
```
 or something like that and try again.


----------



## wblock@ (May 10, 2011)

It's running the vesa driver.  The SIS 671 is a different animal that the standard sis driver does not support.  Whether vesa will provide higher resolutions depends on the card, and only 1280x1024 is standard.

There are SIS M671/M672 drivers for xorg, although they're not from xorg and I don't know the current condition of them.  It may be trivially easy to make them into a port that will work on FreeBSD, or they may not work with the current xorg at all.

PS: don't use AllowEmptyInput.


----------



## davidgurvich (May 10, 2011)

Is the monitor detected properly?  I have a dell monitor that needs to have vertrefresh and horizsync manually configured or I get 640x480 instead of 1280x1024.  It's an lcd that is detected as generic crt.


----------



## mavediss (May 10, 2011)

Thank you for your replies.

@vermaden: Like wblock says this card uses vesa drivers, I tried using the sis driver but the startx would crash complaining that it can't find any screens.

@wblock: thank you for the drivers I'll try that even if I can have only 1280 resolution, it's still better than 1024...

@davidgurvich: I tried setting up the vertical and horizontal refresh in the xorg.conf file but nothing changed....


----------



## bbzz (May 11, 2011)

That, is one crappy card. Is it integrated on motherboard? 
Search Google you'll see tons of problems with high-resolution, sometimes not even working.
In summary, maybe get new video card if you can.


----------



## mavediss (May 11, 2011)

Yeah, I might end-up buying a new card, but I wanted to see if I could use the one that was included first...


----------



## wblock@ (May 11, 2011)

The FX160 is so small it probably doesn't have a PCI or PCIe slot.  Nice form factor with an internal power supply, though.


----------



## mavediss (May 11, 2011)

It's great, and silent too! It might not have a slot I'll have to check. Maybe I can use a USB video card?


----------



## mavediss (May 11, 2011)

Confirmed, there's no slot. Anyone knows a good USB video card supported by FreeBSD that would do 1920x1080?


----------



## wblock@ (May 11, 2011)

There has been some work done on USB video devices, but it's probably not practical even on Linux.  vesa may be the only choice.


----------



## mavediss (May 11, 2011)

Well if I understand then I should stick to my vesa card and my 1024x768 resolution...sigh...
Anyways thank you for your answers!


----------



## bbzz (May 11, 2011)

Sorry, I didn't mean to put down your effort in solving the problem when I said you should buy another card. But look up on Google, there's lots of issues with this card. Still, it's hard to believe there isn't a solution; if you try hard enough you might end up solving it. Difference between 1920x1200 and 1024x768 is, well big. ;/


----------



## wblock@ (May 11, 2011)

There is the option of getting that M671 driver source working.  Sometimes this is just a matter of research, or of finding someone interested.  Or dig through the code.  Or even pay someone to do it, making sure to keep the code under an xorg-compatible license.


----------



## mavediss (May 12, 2011)

Wblock, I tried the drivers you provided the link to above. I added "sis671" to my xorg.conf file.
Then I try to *startx* but I get the following error saying that it can't load the drivers. Any idea?


```
# startx
xauth:  file /root/.serverauth.86779 does not exist


X.Org X Server 1.7.7
Release Date: 2010-05-04
X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0
Build Operating System: FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE i386
Current Operating System: FreeBSD nyc.home 8.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE #0: Fri Feb 18 02:24:46 UTC 2011 
    root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC i386
Build Date: 30 April 2011  06:23:52AM

Current version of pixman: 0.21.4
        Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org
        to make sure that you have the latest version.
Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,
        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,
        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Thu May 12 16:44:48 2011
(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
dlopen: Shared object "libc.so.6" not found, required by "sis671_drv.so"
(EE) Failed to load /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
(EE) Failed to load module "sis671" (loader failed, 7)
(EE) No drivers available.

Fatal server error:
no screens found

Please consult the The X.Org Foundation support
         at http://wiki.x.org
 for help.
Please also check the log file at "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" for additional information.

giving up.
xinit:  Connection refused (errno 61):  unable to connect to X server
xinit:  No such process (errno 3):  Server error.
```


```
# ls -la /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.*
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel      957 May 10 22:01 /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.la
-rwxr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  2668654 May 10 22:01 /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/sis671_drv.so
```


----------



## wblock@ (May 12, 2011)

The drivers have to be built from source.  The nice way to do that is to make them into a port...  hmm.  Maybe good news: x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-intel is for the SIS671 video on a couple of Intel motherboards!  That port may have appeared since the last time I looked at SIS671 video.  I hope so, that would be less embarrassing for me.

Anyway, delete the sis671_drv* files and install x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-intel.  It may not work directly, but it would be a good starting point.

Link: http://www.linuxconsulting.ro/xorg-drivers/


----------



## mavediss (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for your reply but I'm getting the following error:


```
# make install clean
===>  xf86-video-sis-intel-300407_4 requires pciVideoPtr typedef.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-sis-intel.
```

although the Makefile has the following:

```
IGNORE=         requires pciVideoPtr typedef
```

Looked for this around, it looks like that this error shows up for deprecated ports. Any idea?


----------



## wblock@ (May 13, 2011)

It means the driver source needs to be updated.  No idea whether that's an easy fix.  Some searching shows that the xorg PCI rework happened in 2007 or before.

At this point, I'd suggest asking on the xorg mailing list.  Maybe there's another version of the driver that works with current xorg, or someone with the hardware can be convinced to work on updating the old one.

The author of that page linked to above was maintaining those drivers, and also might have information on the current situation.


----------

